# Silent Track



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

On one of the CDs I have, there is a silent track for 3 minutes. Anyone know why this could be on? Thank you!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Are you sure it's not 4-and-a-bit minutes?


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Are you sure it's not 4-and-a-bit minutes?


No. It's on CD 3 of

Steven Isserlis

The Complete RCA Recordings.

It's a Schumann CD and it says 3.00!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The only thing I can imagine is that they wanted to create a clear separation of the main part of the CD and the final track (Concerto for Cello and Orchestra in A Minor, Op. 129: Cadenza - Original Ending), where the complete concerto with the revised ending starts the disc. But 3 min seems excessive. At least you did not pay a buck for the MP3 download of that track.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Does this track have a name assigned? Is whatever proceeds or follows it complete?


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> The only thing I can imagine is that they wanted to create a clear separation of the main part of the CD and the final track (Concerto for Cello and Orchestra in A Minor, Op. 129: Cadenza - Original Ending), where the complete concerto with the revised ending starts the disc. But 3 min seems excessive. At least you did not pay a buck for the MP3 download of that track.


 I understand it now thank-you! I just hadn't seen this before!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

JAS said:


> Does this track have a name assigned? Is whatever proceeds or follows it complete?


Art Rock explained it. I understand it now. Didn't have a name assigned. Just said "Silent Track"!


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Are you sure it's not 4-and-a-bit minutes?


I see what you did there.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Judith said:


> No. It's on CD 3 of
> 
> Steven Isserlis
> 
> ...


Apologies. Just my little joke. :tiphat:


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

4'33 joke flew miles over his head


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

jailhouse said:


> 4'33 joke flew miles over his head


As it probably does with most audiences. Hey, isn't there a Stupid Thread with the best performances of it?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

There is a track called "Three Minutes of Silence" on John and Yoko's "Life with the Lions."


----------

